# North Texas therapy group



## dfwgroup (May 24, 2012)

I'm a clinical social worker. I'm looking into starting a social anxiety therapy group in the dallas/fort worth area. I'm looking at sites in either east Fort Worth or Irving. I won't get into details at this time, but just wanted to get a feel if there is any interest from those on here. If you have interest, post on the thread or send me a message. Thanks.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

If it's free, Im down.


----------

